# kindle - lost some functionality after rebboting



## amiterez (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Everybody.

Bellow is a mail I sent to Kindle support. The answer I received did not help (reboot again ...). Can anyone help?

few days ago my kindle's screen had frozen, and after consulting web information I have decided to reboot it by a long press on the button at the top. Fortunately it did it. I can now read. However there are two new irritating issues:

1 - the status of reading of books had lost. That is to say when I open a book it does not go to where I was before. It starts from the beginning. Moreover, not only books that were opened in the past behave so. Even the book I am currently reading does not open in the last read page but in the front page
2 - the most usefull sorting fuction - the one that sort by access data, is no longer working. Thus I can not rely on the Kindle to keep track of latest read book. Whenever I go to the main menu i need to search for the book I was reading because the sort funcion does not do the job


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I know a few people have had problems with the sort by date not working - often it seems to be the kindle's internal calendar not working right for some reason.  Usually turning on the wireless connection and letting it update itself sorts it out.

As for your position in specific books, not sure what to tell you.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that might be tied in to the internal time/date as well. I would definitely turn on the wireless and see if all is well after that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amiterez,

any luck with your technical issues?  Also, congratulations on your first post, welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## amiterez (Sep 14, 2009)

unfortunately I am living very far from the USA, and no signal arrives to my Kindle   I guess I will have to live with this till my next trip to the USA


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had this same problem with everything being non synched and not showing where I was in a book, or even the most recent on my list - I don't live 'far" from the US but far enough.  I don't know what happened but I was doing everything possible, including a new battery, and turning on WN even though WN is not even close to me.  All of a sudden, well not all of a sudden, but later I just tried the time to see what the time would be in 1970, and everything had synched - current time - everything -   so just for the fun of it - turn on WN for awhile, it won't hurt anything.  BTW what kindle version do you have? K1 or K2, mine is a K1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it really isn't remembering your last location. . . the workaround would be to make a manual bookmark everytime you stop.  Then at least you'll be able to, relatively easily, go to the farthest along bookmark.


----------



## amiterez (Sep 14, 2009)

Hard to believe but what Dana have described worked for me to some extent. -
After turning the wireless on for few minutes I have noticed that somehow all the location markers in the books were reconstructed, and any book I am reading now is properly marked and thus it is in the top of the  list.
by the way - my Kindle is Kindle 2.
engineering's this is very bizarre and unpredictable. 

thanks for all of you who have tried to help.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It probably needed to re-index and so when you turned on the whispernet, even if you didn't get a signal, maybe it prompted something internally that did the index and gave you back your locations.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if maybe Amazon didn't set up the Kindle 2 for international roaming, but if the wireless modem "sees" a cellular network, that might be sufficient to sync date & time info without "calling home"...?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'm wondering if maybe Amazon didn't set up the Kindle 2 for international roaming, but if the wireless modem "sees" a cellular network, that might be sufficient to sync date & time info without "calling home"...?


Yeah, I think that makes sense.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'm wondering if maybe Amazon didn't set up the Kindle 2 for international roaming, but if the wireless modem "sees" a cellular network, that might be sufficient to sync date & time info without "calling home"...?


That's kind of what I'm thinking. When it "handshakes" with any cell tower it finds, it gets the time, even though it can't connect to Whispernet through it.


----------



## amiterez (Sep 14, 2009)

After this wonder I have tried to use the text-to-speech function, assuming it might bring about a color screen.
it turn out wonders do not come in pairs...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I live if Oklahoma and when I traveled to Mexico, Europe, Canada, and even on a Cruise ship in the middle of the Ocean when I changed time zones I turned on whispenet and after a couple of minutes the time would change to the correct local time, even though I got the message that the kindle was unable to connect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'm wondering if maybe Amazon didn't set up the Kindle 2 for international roaming, but if the wireless modem "sees" a cellular network, that might be sufficient to sync date & time info without "calling home"...?


Dona (Anju) noted that her K1 works the same way, and will synch the time, etc, even though she's in Mexico.

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I like to think it is the pixies, altho don't know if we have pixies here    The time did not change to DST, but then I didn't have the WN turned on, will try that during the next time change.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I can also confirm that while WN obviously doesn't have full functionality outside of the US, it does make some sort of connection with network towers.  On a recent trip to Belize, I purchased a book on amazon.com and out of habit, turned WN on on my K2.  The time changed to local time and remained on local time until I returned to the States.  I'm not sure how or why it works, but it definitely does!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wish I'd known that, I would have tried it while in Finland and Russia this summer!

Betsy


----------

